# Country Coach Veranda



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Did anyone else catch the new RV ? Country coach's Veranda. Anyone have 600k Kicking around?


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw it the other day on that RV2009 show. Looks pretty cool. A friend owns a Country Coach and he was told they're going under. Where would you get warranty service or parts?

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is exactly what I need. I mean why would I want to go camping and put my chair on the ground where a bug could come crawling along?









What if you wanted to put the awning out? Seems like the veranda wouldn't be so useful then.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

An extended living room. A slide would be more useful and all season


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I mean why would I want to go camping and put my chair on the ground where a bug could come crawling along?








[/quote]


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

it comes with a retractable awning that extends over the veranda .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scooter said:


> it comes with a retractable awning that extends over the veranda .


Don't get me wrong...that is one SWEET motorhome, but I still think anyone 6" or north of that would be banging their head on the awning.


----------

